

Ask HN: Crossing borders and shipping computer equipment.  - mattwdelong

I'm moving from Canada to the mid-west next month. I have to find a way of getting my desktop, server and three monitors from Boston to Western Michigan. Things I worry about: 1. Cost (bootstrapped) 2. Having my package go through xray machine, or other magnetic machines and corrupting my hard drive/destroying components. (I assume it wouldn't but I don't know what`s being used at their depots)<p>Finally, I will be crossing the border with this equipment and I have heard stories about customs having issues with people travelling with lots of computer equipment. Any thoughts on this? I mean, nothing I am carrying is sensitive and I would even allow them to go through my computer if it would speed things up - but I just don't want that hassle.<p>Some other bits of info that might be worthwhile to know. I am an American citizen, born in Canada and have both citizenships. I have an American passport, and will have a SSN at the time I cross the border. However, all my other identification will be Canadian. Thoughts, or ideas to make this process easier?
======
olefoo
Have you looked into shipping it with insurance? This may be a problem that's
easier to pay a specialist to deal with.

